# Envolvimento do Brasil ao lado da Argentina nas Malvinas



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

wikipedia.org said:


> Documentos liberados pelo Arquivo Nacional revelam envolvimento do Brasil ao lado da Argentina
> 
> Em junho de 1982, o bombardeiro, com problemas técnicos e carregado de armas, foi escoltado por caças brasileiros e aterrissou em solo nacional. A partir daí, começou uma guerra diplomática envolvendo Brasil, Inglaterra e Argentina. Os ingleses reclamavam que, ao mesmo tempo em que retinha o avião, o governo brasileiro fazia vista grossa para a passagem pelo Brasil, em escala técnica, de aviões com armamentos vindos da Líbia rumo à Argentina.
> 
> ...



a historia por tras da historia.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 13, 2008)

¿Bombardero?, ¿que bombardero? Argentino o Ingles ?, eso suena mucho a mito mas que otra cosa, los cazabombarderos argentinos no tenian porque pasar ni cerca de brasil, todos tenian su base en la Patagonia.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

se vc ler com atenção, perceberá que trata-se de um vulcan britanico. e a noticia não é mito, foi inclusive noticiada no estado de são paulo e confirmada pelas autoridades federais.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah...ahora si, Los vulcan probablemente venian de las Isla ascension.


----------



## VALENGO (Sep 15, 2008)

Recuerdo muy bien la noticia de aquella época: el Vulcan venía rengo a bombardear tropas nuestras y en lugar de dejarlo que caiga al mar como podrido (lo que seguramente no habría significado la muerte de los tripulantes) lo escoltaron hasta una base brasileña.
Creo que las preferencias, hermandades y neutralidades se deben demostrar con hechos. Lástima, ahí se perdieron una buena oportunidad.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 15, 2008)

deixa-lo cair dentro do espaço aereo brasileiro ? pra que ? de qualquer modo o avião não foi usado mais em combate na guerra. isso não basta ? o brasil ate hoje defende que as malvinas devem ser argentinas. acho que seu argumento não procede.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 15, 2008)

> Recuerdo muy bien la noticia de aquella época: el Vulcan venía rengo a bombardear tropas nuestras y en lugar de dejarlo que caiga al mar como podrido (lo que seguramente no habría significado la muerte de los tripulantes) lo escoltaron hasta una base brasileña



Bah...probablemente el Vulcan hubiera intentado un aterrizaje forzoso en Brasil aun sin autorizacion. Obviamente que un avion militar que penetra el espacio aereo sin autorizacion es un blanco legal para derribo, pero...¿ los brasileños hubieran apretado el gatillo? , no lo creo. 

El internamiento era la unica opcion con visos de realidad.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 24, 2008)

apertar o gatilho para uma nacao que nada fez ao brasil e fazia parte do bloco ocidental ? com que proposito ? as atitudes devem ser pensadas antes de executadas.

entao se um aviao argentino entra no nosso espaco aereo sem autorizacao temos o direito de meter bala, independente da amizade entre os dois paises ?

yo pienso que no, che !


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 25, 2008)

> apertar o gatilho para uma nacao que nada fez ao brasil e fazia parte do bloco ocidental ? com que proposito ? as atitudes devem ser pensadas antes de executadas



Voce escribio:



> Em junho de 1982, o bombardeiro, com problemas técnicos e *carregado de armas*



¿ Non fazia nada ? 

¿ mais carregado con armas ?

¿ e como voce sabia que esas armas no eran pra atingir a Brasil ?

Obviamente yo no le hecho la culpa, pero legalmente Brasil tenia todo el derecho a destruir un avion *militar*, que no se *anunciado por radio *, que esta *cargado con armas*, e invade territorio brasileño.



> entao se um aviao argentino entra no nosso espaco aereo sem autorizacao temos o direito de meter bala,



La respuesta es *si*, el Brasil tiene el derecho a defender su territorio de cualquier intrusion especialmente de aviones militares, pero ya dije...antes de apretar el gatillo *siempre* entran en juego otras consideraciones.

¿Te acuerdas del 11 de septiembre del 2001 ? los militares norteamericanos cionsideraron derriban al avion que se dirigia al pentagono, pero dudaron, tardaron demasiado y eso les costo 200 muertos en washington.

Y no era un avion militar, ni extranjero.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Voce escribio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a consideracao de que a inglaterra era uma nacao amiga, apesar da puta da margaret tatcher e suas boludices. o aviao ficou no brasil ate o fim do conflito, nao foi mais usado pelos ingleses contra os argentinos e nao houve nenhuma grande crise diplomatica com a inglaterra.

nao acho que seja uma comparacao muito equivalente, esse incidente com o 11 de setembro. acho que seria mais comparavel ao cenario da guerra do golfo, onde os pilotos iraquianos entraram com seus jatos no espaco aereo iraniano e os avioes foram apreendidos.


----------

